# how DIY: External battery emergency charger for mobile/tab :|



## kool (Jul 16, 2012)

Guys,

I've read many times on snapdeal, flpkart about Callmate POWERBANK mobile charger. Callmate Power Bank 2200mah Price in India, Buy Callmate Power Bank 2200mah, Reviews & Features, Callmate Mobile Accessories - Infibeam.com

which charge ur mobile on the move. But these are costly, guys can we make our own power bank for charging mobile/tab? I dont know  how much output we need to charge mobile. 

I've these things at my home:
1) 6 AA rechargeable battery 2100mAh
2) AA Battery charger, also Nokia 890mA charger of Nokia 5230
3) USB cable, micro usb, nokia connecter 

Now if anybody know how to make , plz reply.. 


Something like this:::
Portable power bank for charging mobile phones,ipod,iphone 3GS/4,ipad,GPS,PSP,NDSI etc... power bank,Portable power bank
*www.free-press-release.com/uploads/news/2011/03/21/1300681329_img1.jpg

*img.tradeindia.com/fp/1/919/992.jpg

*i4.sdlcdn.com/img/product/main/Callmate_Portable_Emergency_Power_Bank_M_2_2x.jpg


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ►►►how DIY: External battery emergency charger for mobile/tab *

Building a diy charger is easy. You have 6 batteries. Assuming each is 1.5v, connecting them in series will give you 9v. Now, buy a voltage regulator LM 7805 transistor. It will cost you Rs 10 max and is easily available in the electronic component shops or tv repair shops. It gives 5.2v output from input voltages ranging from 7v to 16v. 

Lookup the internet for wiring up the LM7805 to the power source. It's available everywhere. If your device is capable of being charged from a computer USB port (USB port outputs 5v), you can easily use this as a portable charger for any devices like phones, tabs, music players which support USB charging.

Here are a couple of links to get you started.

Phone Charger Using A 7805 Voltage Regualtor | Bohack
Portable USB Charger (Version 2.0)


----------



## kool (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ►►►how DIY: External battery emergency charger for mobile/tab *



Lucky_star said:


> Building a diy charger is easy. You have 6 batteries. Assuming each is 1.5v, connecting them in series will give you 9v. Now, buy a voltage regulator LM 7805 transistor. It will cost you Rs 10 max and is easily available in the electronic component shops or tv repair shops. It gives 5.2v output from input voltages ranging from 7v to 16v.
> 
> Lookup the internet for wiring up the LM7805 to the power source. It's available everywhere. If your device is capable of being charged from a computer USB port (USB port outputs 5v), you can easily use this as a portable charger for any devices like phones, tabs, music players which support USB charging.
> 
> ...




thnx man.


----------



## nbaztec (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ►►►how DIY: External battery emergency charger for mobile/tab *

Don't use 7805, go for 7806 instead. Nokia chargers usually output 5.7V. Also get a couple of these mofos since they have a bad reputation of going kaput.

Might I also suggest adding a capacitor to protect the phone.

*nbaztec.co.in/var/img/portable-usb-charger.png


----------



## satinder (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: ►►►how DIY: External battery emergency charger for mobile/tab *

What type of Battery holder should be used for 6 or more AA batteries to be used as compact & 
Portable to use.


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 3, 2012)

Battery holders like these are available in almost all electronic component or radio repair shops
*www.simplelabs.co.in/sites/default/files/Battery_Holder_4xAA_Square.JPG


----------



## satinder (Sep 21, 2012)

This is a bulky & not so portable option.
Any idea how to stack 3 batteries of 1800mAh, Li ion Mobile Battery. what is is the reliable & cheapest option?
This will be compact & have more power too.
Li-ions have more standby time for charged battery.


----------



## kool (Aug 30, 2013)

Guys.... i made a portable charger for my android mobile. adding 4x1.2v AA size battery of 2100 mAh each. But its charging slow my 2000mAh android cell. 

any idea how to charge these 4 sets of cell if get discharge. I dont wanna remove battery frm holder and to put in battery charger ? I want to charge these battery by any mobile charger.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

lol do you even know that you will be draining you power source massively
not to mention the heat generated.
You need a chopper circuit for reducing the dc power.


----------

